# Brathering... einfrieren?



## Rennesøy-Alwin (15. März 2012)

Moin,
ich hab heut eine riesen schüssel bratheringe gemacht.
Da frau und kind 1 höchstens 2 heringe essen werden bleiben ca 20 für mich.....   
Ich bin ein wenig am zweifeln, ob ich die alle schaffe.
Nun meine frage.
Hat jemand schonmal bratheringe eingefroren? Wie waren die nach dem auftauen?
Ich dachte, die heringe mit sud in eine gefrierdose und fertig...!?
Müsste doch gehen, bekommt man ja auch eingeweckt in jedem supermarkt...oder?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*



Rennesøy-Alwin schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab heut eine riesen schüssel bratheringe gemacht.
> Da frau und kind 1 höchstens 2 heringe essen werden bleiben ca 20 für mich.....
> Ich bin ein wenig am zweifeln, ob ich die alle schaffe.
> ...


 

Habe es noch nie probiert,aber allein bei dem Gedanken
stellen sich schon die Nackenhaare hoch.|uhoh:


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

Ab in den Essig damit, und wenn der nicht herausragt aus dem Essigsud, dann ist der auch so im Kühlschrank länger haltbar. Und dann halt die nächsten Tage Brathering zum Frühstück, zum Mittag und zum Abendessen, bis du Hering nicht mehr sehen kannst.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Ab in den Essig damit, und wenn der nicht herausragt aus dem Essigsud, dann ist der auch so im Kühlschrank länger haltbar. Und dann halt die nächsten Tage Brathering zum Frühstück, zum Mittag und zum Abendessen, bis du Hering nicht mehr sehen kannst.




Genau so ist es - niemals nicht Bratheringe einfriehren. Da kanst Du sie auch gleich in die Tonne treten.In Essig und im Kühlschrank halten die sich schon ein paar Wochen - wenn Du alles richtig machst.

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Ines (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*



> Ab in den Essig damit, und wenn der nicht herausragt aus dem Essigsud,  dann ist der auch so im Kühlschrank länger haltbar. Und dann halt die  nächsten Tage Brathering zum Frühstück, zum Mittag und zum Abendessen,  bis du Hering nicht mehr sehen kannst.



Und der ist so lecker, der eingelegte Brathering, dass du den wirklich wochenlang essen kannst, ohne dass er dir über wird!


----------



## antonio (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

du kannst ihn einkochen/einwecken in gläser, nix anderes macht die lebensmittelindustrie.

antonio


----------



## Heilbutt (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*



Ines schrieb:


> Und der ist so lecker, der eingelegte Brathering, dass du den wirklich wochenlang essen kannst, ohne dass er dir über wird!


 

Könnt ihr das mal bitte präzisieren?!?!

Ich meine eingelegter Brathering - schon klar, 
aber dieses "...nachträglich in Essig..." würde mich im Detail brennend interessieren...

Danke

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

Danke für die antworten,
eigentlich wollt ich die nie einfrieren, aber wenn die sich "wochenlang" im kühlschrank halten...
Ich lass mich überraschen.
Nochmal danke...


----------



## Waldemar (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

du bist doch ein kerl im besten alter.
was sind denn da 20 heringe. oder haben die ein stückgewicht von 7oog?
das sind 3 mahlzeiten. jeweils mit ner scheibe brot u. hinterher 2-4 akvavit, dan passt das schon. guten apetit.:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*



Waldemar schrieb:


> du bist doch ein kerl im besten alter.
> was sind denn da 20 heringe. oder haben die ein stückgewicht von 7oog?
> das sind 3 mahlzeiten. jeweils mit ner scheibe brot u. *hinterher 2-4 akvavit*, dan passt das schon. guten apetit.:q


 

@ Waldemar,#h

nur zum besseren Verständnis. Hinter jedem Hering,oder nach gesamter Mahlzeit? |kopfkrat


----------



## Waldemar (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

da will ich niemand bevormunden. wir sind doch schon groß:m.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

Wie lange der Brathering im Kühlschrank hält, hängt maßgeblich von 2 Faktoren ab:
Genügend Säure
Kalt genug..

Dann sind 6 - 8 Wochen machbar.
Beim rausnehmen der Heringe aber nie mit den Händen rein (Keime), sondern immer  frisches, sauberes Besteck nehmen.

Und gut verschlossener Deckel!!

Natürlich kann man Bratheringe auch einfrieren, das Fleisch gewinnt haptisch dadurch aber nicht, wird leicht "lätschig". Geschmack leidet aber nicht.

Besser:
Rohen Hering frosten und nachher in passenden Portionen  verarbeiten.


PS:
Und Aquavit natürlich nicht nach jedem Hering.........

NACH JEDEM BISSEN!!!!!!!


----------



## antonio (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

was auch geht, die heringe in ein schraubglas den heißen sud drüber gießen und zuschrauben.
durch das abkühlen danach wird der verschluß luftdicht.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

Musst Du aber beim braten aufpassen, nicht zu weit, sonst kriegen sie zu viel Hitze ab und Fleisch wird "trocken"..


----------



## Ines (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

Dieses Rezept habe ich hier irgendwann im Board mal gefunden und auf meinem Rechner abgespeichert - ist zwar hier nicht der Rezepte-Thread, aber vielleicht beantwortet es die Frage:

Rezept zum einlegen:300 ml Essig
300 ml Weißwein
ca. 150 - 300 Gramm Zucker (nach Geschmack)
10 - 15 Lorbeerblätter
10 - 15 Nelken
20 - 30 Wacholderbeeren
2 Hände Senfkörner
Alles in einen Topf und soviel Zwiebelringe rein, daß die Flüssigkeit gerade noch einen Finger breit über den Zwiebeln steht. Aufkochen und ca. 3 Minuten kochen lassen. Nach dem Abkühlen kann man den Sud auf die Fische geben.

Ich sterbe für eingelegten Brathering!!


----------



## Rennesøy-Alwin (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

Danke für die hilfreichen tips.
Besonders den mit dem AQUAVIT werde ich mir sehr zu herzen nehmen...    :#2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

@ ines:
Das Rezept war von mir  - freut mich, dass Dir das schmeckt ;-))

Durch Weißwein und Essig ist in diesem Rezept auch genug Säure zum etwas längeren halten im Kühlschrank...


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

hab da was aus nem anderen rezept: einfach "einkochschutz" mit an den sud machen, giebts in besseren privtdrogerien und im internet, is nix anderes wie konservierungsstoff E210 und E211, aber beim einkochen braucht man das nicht wirklich, ich hab nen 5kg eimer im kühlschrank und steht schon ne weile, is alles noch gut
das zeug was ich habe is von "TNW Gotha Werk I Leinastraße"  und nennt sich "GeKo Einkochschutz", die tüte (7,5g) is für 4 liter und kostet 75cent in der drogerie....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

Rein persönliche Meinung von mir:
Genauso sowas wie irgendwelche E-Teile will ich eben nicht im Essen haben, wenn ich mir das aus selber gefangenen, tollen Fischen selber mache...

Zum konservieren benutze ich ganz konservativ Luft/Wasserentzug, Hitze, Kälte, Säure, Zucker oder Salz..







PS:
Gute Signatur hast Du,  zielführend ;-))))


----------



## BountyHunter81 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Brathering... einfrieren?*

|good:


----------

